# How Many T - Dash Chassis Were Produced ?



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

As a matter of interest; how many T - Dash Chassis have been made ? Is there only going to be one production run of this chassis ? Has it been successful for Dash ? Finally, I bought 50 of them; how many have you guys got ? I was only going to get 20; but I got hooked by that Free shipping deal. :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Lol. Good prices are hard to pass up. I get it!!! I prolly have a couple hundred here!!!!

I believe this first run was 10,000 in which I'm not sure how many have been sold yet but I think sales have been good. Dan or "lenny" will have to share if he sees this thread.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> How Many T - Dash Chassis Were Produced ?


Um......How much do you know about business?

I'm not trying to be nasty or anything, but the last thing he's going to release is the production run numbers.

Speculate all you want, but we will never know.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

A/GS, as Joe mentioned, the initial run of T-Dash chassis is 10,000.
For HO collectors/racers/whatever, the good news appears to be that
Dash feels confident enough in the market to follow with an Evo and
future thoughts of slimline chassis.  :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dan told us himself how many were going to be in the first run (10,000). That's an awful lot of chassis to personally assemble one at a time, but QC concerns made him want to do it that way just to be sure. He knew that the chassis' success hinged completely on the first release being 100% perfect, and he's done everything he can to make sure that happens. 

There's no telling how many of the first run are left, but it's success has almost guaranteed a second release and helped get new stuff (like the Evo) put onto the drawing board. 

My hat's off to Dan for making our dream a reality, and for pushing for other needed and wished for chassis projects!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I bought 5 at the Midwest slot car show in March, if available I hope to get at least 10 more. I also hope there will be some misc. parts available too. First stop at the show will be Tom Stumpfs tables...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it is widely known that the first run is 10,000 complete cars. Dan was having a hard time understanding the concept of selling just parts for awhile. or maybe he just didn't want to.
well, he has started making parts available out of the run of the first 10,000. I don't think it matters how many he has assembled and sold whole.
he has announced a hybrid of that t-jet style and pretty much promised slim line in the coming year.
he held to his promise to replicate the t-jet and I believe he will hold to his other promises too.
I can only hope he continues to make DashJet or TDash or whatever they are called even if he changes to a two lam 17 OHM armature.
we are looking at the possibility of a pancake re-revival with the availability of new chassis around the ten dollar threshold.
even if they are never accepted by race sanctions, it is proven there is a demand.
let us, please, keep and open mind and optimistic attitude for what Dan is doing and give him our best moral support and vibes.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

I agree Al, Dan is doing an amazing job with the T - Dash chassis; I'm certain we all wish him every success in not only this project, but in everything he attempts. He has done so much for this hobby; Dash is a name we all recognize for it's high quality product. I wish him every success not only because he deserves it; but we all benefit when Dan does by receiving more great product into the future. :thumbsup:


----------

